# John Deere model R manure spreader



## ddkrueger (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a John Deere model R manure spreader and need to replace the floor. Does anyone know what the length of the floor should be?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ddkrueger, welcome to the tractor forum.

We have a man on this forum that sells parts for old manure spreaders, especially John Deere models. He will know the answer to your question. His handle is 'lazyd'. Nickname is 'Bill'. His email address is [email protected]

Keep his email address, because sooner or later you are going to need parts.


----------



## Paul Greaves (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm looking for some parts for my John Deere R series 1 ground driven spreader 
I'm not sure what its called but behind the left wheel is the ratchet drive the cast iron piece that holds the top arm from the drive wheel broke so I'm not sure how many other parts fell out I was trying to find a parts diagram sound I could look for sure 
So I was hopping you could help me out or at least point me in the right direction 
thanks


----------

